# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  5. Semester im Frhjahr

## Tanja2014

Wie luft es eigentlich weiter? Haben wir dann regulr Veranstaltungen des 5.Semesters und im Hebst geht es dann weiter mit dem 6. oder mssen wir 2 Semester jetzt auf einmal bewltigen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wovon redest du denn?  :Nixweiss:

----------

